# Piano transcriptions



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Hello guys and gals.

This is a thread where you post CDs that feature awesome, ravishing, breathtaking and exquisite piano transcriptions (and paraphrases). So let other people know about an awesome piano transcription you have discovered while you bought a CD, any CD.

*A few of mine to begin with :*









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Mar06/Sato_SME1001.htm
http://satomusic.com/recordings/









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Nov01/Homage.htm
http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=5203









http://www.avi-music.de/html/inhalt/kfr.html
http://www.klavierfestival.de/index.php?id=308

























http://www.petronelmalan.com/recordings.htm


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

And a few more









http://www.camerata.co.jp/eu/cm28/e_28064.html
http://www.adam-online.at/wb_adam/pages/start/doris/doris-adam-deutsch/doris-adam.php









http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=610









http://www.danacord.dk/frmsets/records/483-r.html









http://www.angelikanebel.de/musik_cd_jsb.html.en









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Nov09/Reger_CDA67683.htm
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67683









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Aug10/dalbert_cda67709p.htm
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67709


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

http://www.thomaslabe.com/pianist/transcendental-bach.html









http://www.bach-cantatas.com/NVD/PT-Naoumoff-Rec.htm
http://www.larchipel.net/component/...d,49/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,2/vmcchk,1/









http://www.valerykuleshov.com/discography.html
Vivaldi-Stradal = epic!









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Piano+21/P21030
http://www.cyprienkatsaris.net/commun/piano21-fichiers/P21030-N.htm
Kreisler-Vaneyev = epic!









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Piano+21/P21017
http://www.cyprienkatsaris.net/commun/piano21-fichiers/bach-recital-vol2.htm









http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=7145

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=11009
http://www.audaud.com/article.php?ArticleID=2890


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/June10/Liszt_Stradal_Tocc0035.htm
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0035









http://www.cyprienkatsaris.net/commun/piano21-fichiers/beethoven-promethee.htm









http://www.cyprienkatsaris.net/commun/piano21-fichiers/mozart-transcriptions.htm









http://www.danacord.dk/frmsets/records/429-r.html


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=2853









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Mar05/Horowitz_82876612732.htm









http://www.matsuev.ru/eng_main.mhtml?Part=23









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Antes/BM319258
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Pic-NonVocal-BIG/Bigger-T-T02a[Antes-CD].jpg
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Pic-NonVocal-BIG/Bigger-T-T02b[Antes-CD].jpg


----------



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, you said awesome and paraphrases, right?


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Great thread Aggelos! Thank you!


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Cheers Danae!!!! 
I'm glad you like them!
Ola kala ekei pera?









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=550519









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=257040

















http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65699

















http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=147239


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I just can't imagine how anyone would rather listen to a poor man's version of the original piece..


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

ravellian said:


> i just can't imagine how anyone would rather listen to a poor man's version of the original piece..


You are annoying! Go someplace else to disseminate your appalling ideas.









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=611379









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=824770









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=869625









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=988862









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=638593









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=618350


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Inevitably Ferenc Liszt would never be too far away here - I particularly like the collection of Rossini trancriptions featuring the 12-part Soirees Musicales and, at the end, the William Tell Overture (on Naxos 8.553961 - played by Kemal Gekic).

I'm also interesting in hearing a transcription/reduction I've seen on the market of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde. I like the work a lot but find some of it a bit too shrill so I'd like to find out if the atmospherics can still be evoked without an orchestra.


----------



## Kip W (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw Atamian play the Raphling transcription of the Rite on public television around 1982. Lucky for me, they showed it twice and I recorded the second time (and bought the LP after that, and the CD later still). He started each section composed and dry, and by the time he reached the end of each section, he was so hot that any move of his head sent a spray of perspiration into the air. Incredible performance from a musical standpoint.

Raphling also made a solo piano fantasia on Scheherazade. I picked up the score on my last visit to good old Patelson's in NYC, but haven't ever found a recording of it.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Some new discoveries









http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.557717
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=NA 7717









http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=NX 0418
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.570418









http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550215
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=NA 0215

Tchaikovsky's own piano transcription for Marche Slave Op. 31 is wonderful
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=NA 3330

http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=DN 0399
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=DN 0689


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned:










Ravellian said:


> I just can't imagine how anyone would rather listen to a poor man's version of the original piece..


I sort of agree. I can't think of any piano transcriptions that I would take instead of the real thing - but they can still be insightful. I do quite enjoy Liszt's transcriptions of the Beethoven symphonies, although some work better on the piano than others.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn, double post


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought it will be a 'I hate piano transcriptions' thread.
although I like Mahler 'Ressurection' for piano 4-hands, and Beethoven Moonlight for piano 4-hands, and Dvorak Legends for one piano (from piano duet)


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Pieck said:


> I thought it will be a 'I hate piano transcriptions' thread.


On the contrary, this is a thread where piano transcriptions get a positive feedback.
Ok but still we won't make "Oh My God, Piano transcriptions are the best of the best!!!! S".

They are fun, interesting, enjoying and if you are a piano student (or better a pro pianist) they lend themselves to domestic use and private satisfication. Plus, they could become ideal encores after a recital.
I really like the virtuoso Strauss family piano transcriptions









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Apex/2564684003
http://www.musiczone.cosmotemyview....ranscriptions-for-piano/music/album/7016082_2









http://www.allmusic.com/album/piano-transcriptions-of-works-by-johann-strauss-ii-w28654













http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDH55238



Webernite said:


> I sort of agree. I can't think of any piano transcriptions that I would take instead of the real thing - but they can still be quite insightful. I do quite enjoy Liszt's transcriptions of the Beethoven symphonies, although some work better on the piano than others.


The truth is that a significant amount of Franz Liszt's output (as composer) is unoriginal. In fact, it consist of transcriptions, adaptations, paraphrases and arrangements.
*Therefore the Liszt Series by Hyperion Records, definitely needs a reference.*
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/a.asp?a=A371&vw=dc
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44501/98&vw=dc

*And of course the huge Bach Piano Transcriptions series by Hyperion is something that needs to get the thumbs up.*
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/find.asp?f=Bach+transcriptions&Submit=Search&vw=dc

Cyprien Katsaris is a pianist who is very fond of piano transcriptions. He's hot!
http://www.cyprienkatsaris.net/en/piano-21/new-releases.html



> Although I like Mahler 'Ressurection' for piano 4-hands, and Beethoven Moonlight for piano 4-hands, and Dvorak Legends for one piano (from piano duet)


Bro, list some CDs with links and stuff.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont think that there is a transcription of the Moonlight sonata for piano 4-hands but I'll search!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler's masterpiece, Das Lied von der Erde, my all-time favourite composition - for piano and two singers?? Unbelievable, yet it works. Not quite as good as the orchestral versions, but if this would be the only version, I would still rank it as one of the best compositions ever.

Amazon link for more info.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Mahler's masterpiece, Das Lied von der Erde, my all-time favourite composition - for piano and two singers?? Unbelievable, yet it works. Not quite as good as the orchestral versions, but if this would be the only version, I would still rank it as one of the best compositions ever.


Yes, but isn't this the original version?_ "Original version for high and middle voice and piano"_ It doesn't seem to be a piano transcription or piano reduction.

I'm gonna get it. Let's check it out.



Pieck said:


> I dont think that there is a transcription of the Moonlight sonata for piano 4-hands but I'll search!


You mean a score or a recording?

There are 4H versions (and 2 Piano versions) according to the databases : ANDRÉ Julius, KÖHLER Louis, HENSELT Adolf, WINKLER Louis, VAGNEY G. de, MARKULL Friedrich Wilhelm et al
As for Dvorak's Legends Op. 59, there is a 2H transcription by KELLER Robert. 
*
http://www.pianophilia.com/ot/
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/piano/natsui/Composer.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/piano/natsui/Arranger.htm*

A few more :









http://www.clicmusique.com/saint-saens-transcriptions-pour-piano-chung-p-4297.html
http://www.lucillechung.com/piano/?p=38

















http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/BIS/BISCD366
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/BIS/BISCD367
http://www.allmusic.com/album/sibelius-the-complete-piano-transcriptions-vol-2-w57195
http://www.allmusic.com/album/sibelius-the-complete-piano-transcriptions-vol-1-w84523









http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=11151
http://www.allmusic.com/album/sibelius-piano-transcriptions-w158882
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/H%C3%A4nssler/HAEN98261


----------



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Konstantin Scherbakov does a good job with Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's symphonies.


----------



## Kip W (Oct 31, 2010)

Scherbakov is quite good on the Beethoven-Liszt symphonies. I used him to fill in the gaps. I also have Katsaris in 6, 7, and 9, and Gould on 5 and 6 (both of his are my favorites). Katsaris's ninth is a bang-up job, especially in the final bars. Gould's 'Pastorale' is much more expansive — and you know that he could have played it fast, so it's an artistic choice, and one that works for me. The piece becomes solider in his hands. (I still like Katsaris, not least because he adds a number of notes and lines that he feels Liszt should have included from the symphonic score!) 

There's also a lovely 9th recorded by Pludermacher and Plaines, in Liszt's two-piano arrangement, which is an almost tactile shower of notes, well worth experiencing.

While I'm on symphonies, Brian Hanke has set down his own arrangements of movements from three Shostakovich symphonies. These were my first exposure to any of Shostakovich's symphonies, and they're riveting. Hanke's piano scores are available for sale online, and I'm tempted — not because I think I could play them, but just so I can tell what his hands are doing. Very convincing three-handed material for one person to bring off!

There are also two Shostakovich symphonies for four hands: the fourth, recorded by Hayroudinoff and Stone, and the tenth, recorded by Shostakovich himself and his son, Maxim! I believe these are two-piano arrangements.

Mahler's "Das Lied von der Erde" was also recorded by Katsaris along with vocalists Fassbänder and Moser. I haven't sat through the orchestral version because I tend to find orchestral music somewhat dull (Mahler's 4th in concert kept putting me to sleep, and I didn't want to be asleep. I was really annoyed.), and prefer keyboard versions as a rule for being more exciting. At any rate, I cleared a block of time to myself at home and put the music on and stayed in the room with it, making sure I didn't do anything else, like read, and ended up enjoying it very much.

There are also Mahler symphonies for two pianos, and his first has been recorded in an arrangement for two hands by Chitose Okashiro (after an earlier two-piano version), and the tenth has been recorded by Christopher White in a solo version that follows the Cooke completion of the symphony.

Mahler himself left us two or three symphonic movements in player piano rolls. Such rolls were so easy to edit that many amount to fake performances, but it's still interesting to think we may be hearing the composer's intentions as nearly as we ever could.

I have a lot of transcriptions, in audio formats and sheet music. I'll try not to overload anybody by mentioning too much of it at a time. I'm limiting this post to symphonies (considering Das Lied as an unnumbered Mahler symphony, which is not unheard of), but this isn't all the symphonies I have. Katsaris, for instance, has recorded Mozart's 40th in an arrangement that may be his. It's hard to get straight information online sometimes, as "liner notes" for classical pieces are a decidedly low priority for most record companies.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Schönberg produced his own transcription for 2 pianos of his Second Chamber Symphony.

Berg did a piano transcription of Schönberg's First Chamber Symphony.

http://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Symph...000I4KB/ref=cm_lmf_tit_11/185-8953670-1331439

Charles Wuorinen more recently did a splendid piano-four-hands transcription of Schönberg's brilliant Orchestral Variations--really helpful in comprehending the work.

http://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Symph...pl_40/192-9162026-3609969/192-9162026-3609969

Brahms made piano transcriptions of virtually all his major works.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread. I created a thread on chamber music transcriptions once upon a time but I can't find it. Anyhow, here are some other great piano transcriptions worth checking out:








Valse triste is superb.

















I'm still finding more as I go along. Some pieces lend themselves more to solo piano, while others are a bit too busy. Personally, I find a lot of four-hand piano pieces to sound too busy. Other pieces not listed here which sound great on piano:

*Brahms' symphonies* (especially 1 and 3). I wonder if an organ arrangement exists...
*Barber's Adagio for Strings. * I heard a pianist play this at a concert and was blown away! If anyone could lead me to a piano transcription of this on CD I would _greatly_ appreciate it. I have a performance on organ already, and it comes highly recommended.
*Grieg's "Peer Gynt"*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

xpda said:


> I think Konstantin Scherbakov does a good job with Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's symphonies.


Just this morning I downloaded the symphony 9 from this set. I listened to it while working out and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Mar13/Katsaris_transcriptions_P21045N.htm
http://audaud.com/2013/02/piano-rarities-vol-3-transcriptions-of-works-by-khachaturian-rachmaninov-borodin-tchaikovsky-karlowicz-r-strauss-cyprien-katsaris-piano-21/









http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=DA 5093
http://www.divine-art.co.uk/CD/25106info.htm
http://www.divine-art.co.uk/CD/25093info.htm









http://klassik.sonymusic.de/Nikolai-Tokarev/Black-Swan-Fantasy/P/2608514

Bach Metamorphosis - Angelika Nebel
http://www.haenssler-classic.de/en/detail-view/titel/metamorphosis-1/178718/178718/178718.html
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Bach_Metamorphosis_98004.htm
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/NVP/Nebel-A.htm#T2

BIS CD-188 (Stravinsky + Dag Achatz + Roland Pontinen)
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=BI 0188
http://www.bis.se/index.php?op=album&aID=BIS-CD-188
http://www.bis.se/index.php?op=album&aID=BIS-CD-746

Delos DE 1612 (Stravinsky + Sam Raphling + Dickran Atamian)
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=DE 1612

Franz Liszt + August Stradal
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0092
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Liszt_transcriptions_TOCC0092.htm

Wagner + August Stradal
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0151
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Wagner_Transcriptions_TOCC0171.htm

Wagner: Piano transcriptions - Severin von Eckardstein
http://www.mdg.de/titel/1805.htm
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/8762

http://www.wyastone.co.uk/stravinsky-the-piano-muzic.html
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Stravinsky_piano_NI551920.htm

The Frescobaldi Legacy
http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00425573

*Lev Solin powah!!!*
http://www.levsolincomposer.com/sheetmusic.html


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I just can't imagine how anyone would rather listen to a poor man's version of the original piece..


You obviously have no idea of what a transcription is all about.

Maybe this guy has gone but I just was amazed at such a daft comment.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-arr-Lazic-Concerto-Rhapsodies/dp/B003122H50


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Kip W said:


> I saw Atamian play the Raphling transcription of the Rite on public television around 1982. Lucky for me, they showed it twice and I recorded the second time (and bought the LP after that, and the CD later still). He started each section composed and dry, and by the time he reached the end of each section, he was so hot that any move of his head sent a spray of perspiration into the air. Incredible performance from a musical standpoint.
> 
> Raphling also made a solo piano fantasia on Scheherazade. I picked up the score on my last visit to good old Patelson's in NYC, but haven't ever found a recording of it.


From his youtube channel => Stravinsky / Sam Raphling : Rite of Spring 








It's a bewitching and spellbinding rendering.

Unfortunatley, aside from the Rite of Spring, I don't think that any other transcriptions and variation by Sam Raphling have ever been recorded. I wish Atamian had recorded more Sam Raphling.....
http://www.lyramusic.com/Fantasy-on-Scheherazade-Piano-Solo-_p_1096.html
http://www.lyramusic.com/Firebird-Suite-_p_1369.html
http://www.lyramusic.com/Scythian-Suite-for-Piano-Solo-_p_1316.html
http://www.lyramusic.com/Variations-on-a-Paganini-Theme-for-Piano-Solo-_p_1321.html

Vladimir Leyetchkiss has also prepared a highly demanding and exquisite transcription for the RIte
http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/Rite-of-Spring-Le-Sacre-du-Printemps/3199473
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=CE 2088
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=CE 2398


----------

